# Chrome Plater Needed



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Last January I found a guy on the East Coast that supposedly did chrome plating and repairs. Called him and talked for a while, got an estimated price and sent my stuff to him to be repaired and plated. Sent three headlight bezels, two sets of tail light bezels, pair of grilles and the trunk panel piece. Was told it would be ready in two months with final price to be determined. Also sent $1000 check.

Time goes by and I am making some progress on my build. March comes and goes, then April and May. So I call the guy in June. Where are my parts I ask him. Oh man, Covid shut me down three times he tells me. I told him my interior wouldn’t be shipped until July so he had until then to get the stuff done. Well here it is mid August and it’s STILL not done. Told him to ship it back if it hasn’t been started so I guess that pissed him off. Gee, wonder why?
Does anyone know a good, reliable chrome plater that can do this job in a hurry? I know that industry has been hit hard, but I am just about ready to get this car done and I would like to put this stuff back on it.

If I can’t find anyone to do this, how are Ames’ replacement parts for these pieces-quality-wise? I know the grilles are plastic-do they hold up over the years? The headlight bezels and tail light bezels appear to be close to OE, and the trunk panel looks to be unobtainable. Anyone have any experience with these parts they would care to share?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

There is a guy that comes about once a month here in new mexico (Albuquerque) picks it up and takes it to either El Paso or Mexico then comes 4-6 weeks later depending on how much he takes back. He usually will text on saturday saying chrome sunday. he will give you a price before he takes it. Stand up guys....worth your trip??????. Not that far away.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Verns in Hawthorn, CA. Old school plater. Well known in th SoCal area.
Did a great job with my 68 rear bumper and vent window frames





__





VCP






www.verneschromeplating.com


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

O52 said:


> Verns in Hawthorn, CA. Old school plater. Well known in th SoCal area.
> Did a great job with my 68 rear bumper and vent window frames
> 
> 
> ...


Emailed vern’s for info. Thanks


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Steve,

The best quality and workmanship I’ve found in Northern CA is from Sherm’s Plating.


https://www.shermsplating.com/



They did all my Chrome and much of the Stainless polishing on my 65 - including the pot metal. 

Like all high-end, well recognized go-to classic / custom car services these days, they command higher prices than many others. To that end, their lead-time, last I experienced with replating my front bumper was ~ 6 months.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> The best quality and workmanship I’ve found in Northern CA is from Sherm’s Plating.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob,
I emailed them.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> Emailed vern’s for info. Thanks


Said they can’t do pot metal pieces right now.


RMTZ67 said:


> There is a guy that comes about once a month here in new mexico (Albuquerque) picks it up and takes it to either El Paso or Mexico then comes 4-6 weeks later depending on how much he takes back. He usually will text on saturday saying chrome sunday. he will give you a price before he takes it. Stand up guys....worth your trip??????. Not that far away.


6.5 hour drive for me. Is it possible to get this guy’s email address so I could plan it out?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

__





Advanced Plating Inc.






www.advancedplating.com





Advanced plating is old school top shop. Used to be in Nashville, moved north of Nashville a few years ago. Their work is first rate. Comes from all over the country.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

SLSTEVE said:


> Said they can’t do pot metal pieces right now.
> 
> 6.5 hour drive for me. Is it possible to get this guy’s email address so I could plan it out?


YA, we were out that way for a Rockies/Dodger game a few weeks ago. Anyway...I just text him because I did not realize the last text I got was in may. I'll let you know.


----------



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

Lemans guy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for contributing, Le Mans Guy! I live in Murfreesboro, TN and I'm going to be looking for a plating shop soon. I'll check them out!


----------



## bustac (Oct 21, 2013)

I used TriCity plating in TN for front and rear 64 bumpers. They came out better than brand new pretty quick turnaround too.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> Last January I found a guy on the East Coast that supposedly did chrome plating and repairs. Called him and talked for a while, got an estimated price and sent my stuff to him to be repaired and plated. Sent three headlight bezels, two sets of tail light bezels, pair of grilles and the trunk panel piece. Was told it would be ready in two months with final price to be determined. Also sent $1000 check.
> 
> Time goes by and I am making some progress on my build. March comes and goes, then April and May. So I call the guy in June. Where are my parts I ask him. Oh man, Covid shut me down three times he tells me. I told him my interior wouldn’t be shipped until July so he had until then to get the stuff done. Well here it is mid August and it’s STILL not done. Told him to ship it back if it hasn’t been started so I guess that pissed him off. Gee, wonder why?
> Does anyone know a good, reliable chrome plater that can do this job in a hurry? I know that industry has been hit hard, but I am just about ready to get this car done and I would like to put this stuff back on it.
> ...


After getting his local police force involved, this guy saw the light and started getting my stuff plated and reworked. Finally finished the headlight bezels and has my tail light bezels copper plated. Now to figure out how to pay for it!


----------

